# Timex Question



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Norm from the Timex Forum has uploaded to Skycloud a photo of a gold coloured version of one of the Timex I have in my small collection. Here are the two together:










Other than the colour the only difference is that mine is marked "electric" whilst Norm's is marked "electronic".

The main reliable resource I use is Silver Hawk's superb site (thanks again Paul), and he shows the Timex Model 87 as Timex's Electronic movement and, in the same series, the Model 84 as an Electric movement.

The question is, were Timex somewhat cavalier in their labelling, or did some identically cased and dialed Timex contain different movements?

John


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't know John....but if we knew what the dial codes were in those two watches, that would probably answer the question, since the code would identify the movement.

i.e. below, it is Model 87...which is an electronic movement, so dial wording is correct.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> I don't know John....but if we knew what the dial codes were in those two watches, that would probably answer the question, since the code would identify the movement.
> 
> i.e. below, it is Model 87...which is an electronic movement, so dial wording is correct.


Thanks Paul,

I'm not confident enough to take it apart to look, but, although its a long way down on the list, it will be heading your way sometime in the future for service, so then we'll know for sure!

John


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

With some trepidation I've opened it up, and to my untutored eye it looks like a Model 52, electronic!


----------

